# Husband Loving a Chubby Belly?



## JaniceT

I'm almost 15 weeks with a small bump and enjoying it. Yesterday (sorry if TMI), my hubby and I had some fun in bed and also helped me take some belly shots. Wow, he's loving me with a belly and getting turned on about that. Is that even normal? I thought men liked unpregnant, slim bodies?

He seems so attracted to my chubby belly, it's unbelievable. Anyone realising the same?


----------



## moomin_troll

my oh loved my pregnant body, he just hated the hormoans that came with it lol.

he loved the curves being pregnant gave me.
make the most of it while u can, because as u get bigger sex gets harder lol


----------



## JaniceT

I almost broke out laughing when he was caressing my belly with his two hands, then telling me I'm so sexy HAHAHAHA


----------



## moomin_troll

JaniceT said:


> I almost broke out laughing when he was caressing my belly with his two hands, then telling me I'm so sexy HAHAHAHA

i think i would of busrt out laughing myself.
my oh didnt quiet go that far hahaha but some men do think bumps are so sexy like David beckham said a women is most sexy when u start to see their bump coming thru.


----------



## Alexp

JaniceT said:


> I'm almost 15 weeks with a small bump and enjoying it. Yesterday (sorry if TMI), my hubby and I had some fun in bed
> 
> He seems so attracted to my chubby belly, it's unbelievable. Anyone realising the same?

Heheheh Lucky you ! We are not allowed to ( havent told Dh Im not bothered by this)In fact its a relief :winkwink: 

I did show him my rather odd looking bump that was stuck up like an alien inside. I felt a bit embarrassed asking him to have a feel- of my bump that is :blush: We are very close but in my pregnancies before he seemed to back off from me. That made me feel ugly and fat. Because I have lost so many he admitted he was afriad of hurting me or the baby. 

My hormones and the fact I cannot stand anything resting on my tummy (not even my arm) has stopped all physical contact :nope: I actually feel lonely at times.


----------



## JaniceT

Alexp said:


> Heheheh Lucky you ! We are not allowed to ( havent told Dh Im not bothered by this)In fact its a relief :winkwink:
> 
> I did show him my rather odd looking bump that was stuck up like an alien inside. I felt a bit embarrassed asking him to have a feel- of my bump that is :blush: We are very close but in my pregnancies before he seemed to back off from me. That made me feel ugly and fat. Because I have lost so many he admitted he was afriad of hurting me or the baby.
> 
> My hormones and the fact I cannot stand anything resting on my tummy (not even my arm) has stopped all physical contact :nope: I actually feel lonely at times.

Awwww, he needs to give you a hug :hugs: In my 1st Tri, I had no interest in making love. Quite odd, in fact. My OH has a low sex drive (he's not a young spring chicken, I have to add) while I have tamed mine down to suit him :)

Recently, he's the one asking me if I wanted to make love, when normally I'm the one asking. Last week, I turned him down twice LOL men don't like that it seems. We're not very physical people either, don't kiss or hug much. However, he's been gentle with me, rubbing belly a little when the ligaments hurt. He's also afraid if he hurts the baby. I sometimes poke my uterus gently to see it slowly rising up from my pelvic area and he tells me not to poke it at all. Men can be so afraid at times!


----------



## Alexp

Hi Janice T

Blimey my husband wakes up daily proudly waving the flag. TMI sorry ladies :blush: we are normally very romantic, cuddly & loving but I cant due to problems and lack of wanting to.
Just before I found out I was pregnant DH had problems due to his heart tablets, so went to the Drs. The receptionist had a grin on her face when he put down for a blood test to see why. In block capitals it staeted Erectional Problems :haha:
That didnt get took mind you, as two weeks later I went in pregnant. Umm his problems were not obviously that bad.

My Uterus is just under my belly button. It seems the fibroid is pushing it up to 16-18 weeks in size now


----------



## JaniceT

Awww, you have such a sweet and humorous OH :) My OH has a flag pole in the morning but I'm not interested in waking up haha! Pregnancy has made me so sleepy and lazy.

You have a fibroid? I haven't had one but am very cautious because my mother has a history of fibrosis and operated & removed her uterus. Doc says I need to keep a look out as it'll also put me at risk for endometriosis.


----------



## Alexp

Hi Janice

Yes I have two. Im not too pleased over how Ive been treat either.
After losing 5 I insisted on tests. At last lost baby they said I had fibroids but even after tests did nothing about it. I didnt really know what they were so didnt chase it up. Ive had sooooo much discomfort since Ive been pregnant. I thoight it was the Cyclogest pessaries I had been using. I asked to see the specialist and he jsut grinned and said " ive never had anyone talk about their back and front passage so much". I told him I hadnt got time to invent it. After my bleed I mentioned it to another Dr in EPU. Plus two midwives. Non had a clue what it may be other than a sensitive cervix. 
Surely the fact that the large fibroid covering my cervix and the discomfort were linked.
I actually found out by googling fibroids in pregnancy and straight away it mentioned this, the discomfort and danger in later pregnancy. I printed it off and showed the Midwife who agreed it could be that.
I still havent been asked to see the specialist. The sonographer is my daugters friend and she explained it all last Friday and noted it all down for the specialist to see.
Even after 5 losses and being 46 I have got to wait unitl the end of October to see him. Talk about reassurance :growlmad:


----------



## Phinners

JaniceT said:


> I'm almost 15 weeks with a small bump and enjoying it. Yesterday (sorry if TMI), my hubby and I had some fun in bed and also helped me take some belly shots. Wow, he's loving me with a belly and getting turned on about that. Is that even normal? I thought men liked unpregnant, slim bodies?
> 
> He seems so attracted to my chubby belly, it's unbelievable. Anyone realising the same?

My hubby loves mine too, he always rubs cream in for me and cuddles up in the night with his hand on my bump. Just about everything about me turns him on, so yup perfectly normal.

He certainly doesnt go in for slim chicks

eta - morning flag pole teehee, I rather like mornign flag pole - despite him getting up for work at 5am :(


----------



## surprise5

JaniceT said:


> I'm almost 15 weeks with a small bump and enjoying it. Yesterday (sorry if TMI), my hubby and I had some fun in bed and also helped me take some belly shots. Wow, he's loving me with a belly and getting turned on about that. Is that even normal? I thought men liked unpregnant, slim bodies?
> 
> He seems so attracted to my chubby belly, it's unbelievable. Anyone realising the same?

my husband loves my pregnant belly..maybe thats why on on my 6th pregnancy (4 girls 1m/c) lol :winkwink:


----------



## Pixxie

My OH said he finds me even sexier than normal knowing that I'm growing his baby and he loves my big pregnant belly :) 

Its a primitive instinct, they find you attractive because you are CLEARLY fertile :haha: xx


----------



## JaniceT

Alexp said:


> Hi Janice
> 
> Yes I have two. Im not too pleased over how Ive been treat either.
> After losing 5 I insisted on tests. At last lost baby they said I had fibroids but even after tests did nothing about it. I didnt really know what they were so didnt chase it up. Ive had sooooo much discomfort since Ive been pregnant. I thoight it was the Cyclogest pessaries I had been using. I asked to see the specialist and he jsut grinned and said " ive never had anyone talk about their back and front passage so much". I told him I hadnt got time to invent it. After my bleed I mentioned it to another Dr in EPU. Plus two midwives. Non had a clue what it may be other than a sensitive cervix.
> Surely the fact that the large fibroid covering my cervix and the discomfort were linked.
> I actually found out by googling fibroids in pregnancy and straight away it mentioned this, the discomfort and danger in later pregnancy. I printed it off and showed the Midwife who agreed it could be that.
> I still havent been asked to see the specialist. The sonographer is my daugters friend and she explained it all last Friday and noted it all down for the specialist to see.
> Even after 5 losses and being 46 I have got to wait unitl the end of October to see him. Talk about reassurance :growlmad:

I'm so sorry you had to go through so much! How in the world can they make you wait until end OCtober to see your specialist? Are there any other specialists you could see? Fibroids are so volatile, they could have growth spurts any time. I feel angry for you too, that you have to wait so long :growlmad:

I hope that LO will be safe and snuggled up for 9 months, and be a healthy little bubs :)


----------



## JaniceT

*Phinners, Suprise5, Pixie*,.... I think pregnancy sometimes brings the best out in our men :) Can't wait until my belly is as big as some of yours (20+ weeks), I'd love to see if it hubby's going to crave to rub my belly then :)


----------



## chuck

Its sooo common blokes love a pregnant body - its wired into them to want to protect a pregnant woman so they love it!

At any rate it ISNT CHUB! It's a frickin baby and anyone that calls you chubby oir fat should get a kick in - I hate that errr pregnancy makes you look fat? Since when did a fatty look pg??

Leave the boys out of it though I LOVE my pregnant body its the only time in my life I've ever felt sexy and proud of my body I wouldnt dream of walking around town in leggings and a skin tight top any other time but for once I had something awesome looking to show off.

By the end my hubby wasnt up for anything sexy though he felt a bit weird knowing there was a person in there lol.


----------



## Alexp

I was telling my DH about how your husbands mostly loved your pregnant tummies.

Janice I told him about your DH putting two hands on your tummy and helps by rubbing it.
This morning as usual he helped me to the car with my work bag. Then laughingly came up behind me and sexily careessed my tummy. Well we both burst out laughing. See sometimes these posts are uplifting and helpful. :thumbup:

I cant wait until 20 weeks either when I will be even bigger.


----------



## JaniceT

Chuck... you're so right, it isn't chubby LOL. In fact, I've only heard WOMEN who call me 'chubby' or said I put on weight. Never men. I'm loving that my belly is growing and showing it off in a tight top too! Hehe.. loving every moment of it!

AlexP...your OH is so sweet! Wow! You really have a very loving man, lucky you :) It's always so good that the OH is embracing the pregnancy as much as possible :)


----------



## MummyJen

My Hubby loves my belly, even though I haven't really got that much of a bump yet. Nothing define, I am at that strange stage. I think because we have been waiting for 2 years to fall pregnant he is just over the moon about it all. He has been very hands on so far and excited. It is really quite sweet.


----------



## Surprise

Aw I love this thread! It makes me happy to read about the sweet hubbies.

My hubby is darling and quite romantic about the whole baby thing. He started caressing my belly even when it was still flat, and telling me it was our love child. Now that I've got a bump, I love it when he puts a hand or both hands on it and just holds it lovingly and protectively. I have my moments when I feel insecure about my changing body, because my ex-husband wouldn't touch my belly to feel our babies move - he said it was disgusting. But my DH tells me that it's wonderful and I'm sexy and beautiful. :cloud9:


----------



## dellaseren

My OH too!! He's OBSESSED with me since we found out I was pregnant. Even though my sex drive has really just gone down the loo completely, I love it. OH always had teeny gf's before we got together, and I'm a big girl so I always felt a bit like although I know he loves me and finds me attractive, like I wasn't really physically what he wanted totally. But now I feel great about my body! I think like others have said it's inbuilt in men to love pregnant bodies :D x


----------



## Eskimobabys

my DH thinks im adorable with a belly :) but he like my new found booty More! lol but im so big now we can only do one position! so enjoy the small belly while it last!


----------

